# Can you dual boot Amazon's stock os and ics?



## bradman

Sorry if this is a stupid question. I just got a kindle and am new to this but I've rom'd my hp touchpad and you can keep webos and dual boot it with ics. Is it easy to dual boot or is it something people rarely do?


----------



## DrPepperLives

I don't think there is an easy way to do this right now...but it probably can be done! Maybe the devs will come up with something.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## crazydz

Dual boot - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1615093
[Bootloader] FIREFIREFIRE Extended - Dualboot your KF

Its not exactly easy but its possible and fairly strait forward

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## jamminjon82

Use modaco instead of stock

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

